# Lost a monster...what big fish live in the ICW saltwater creeks?



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Was (am) fishing a creek off the Intracoastal Waterway in Ocean Isle tonight. Put a mullet head on an 8/0 not really expecting much while using fishbites I a smaller rod. 

Within 20 minutes the reel was screaming. I engaged the spool and the fish ripped off 100 yards before it slowed down, took another run and then my line went slack and my heart broke. I had forgotten to check my drag. It was so tight I could not pull any out by hand when I checked it afterward. I’m such an idiot. 

Anyway, this particular creek gets really shallow at low tide and the tide had been incoming for only about two hours. It’s been super hot here, so I really wasn’t expecting much to hit thay big head in the creek. 

Could it have been a shark? A big red? That was a super intense initial run, especially considering the amount of drag that was cranked down.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Was the line shredded where it broke? If so then most certainly a shark unless he took you over oysters.


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

I've never seen a drum burn off that distance of line. Certainly a strong, stubborn fish but don't do long runs in my experience. X2 on the shark.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Stingray. They get very large and love tidal creeks. BUT …. we will never know! Best - glenn


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

It was definitely a world record drum.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Absolutely!!!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

World record bull croaker.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bull croaker it was! Ha!

I deserve that for sure. For the record, the day before I hooked into what had to have been a ray in the surf. After a long fight, I got it within 20 yards of the shore and it just sucked itself into the sand. I waited on it for another ten minutes and got sick of what was no longer a fight. Knowing it had to be a ray, I tightened down the drag and tried to horse it home. The ray won. And I forgot to loosen the drag. 

That was seriously crazy in the creek though. I never thought I’d hook anything on that big head in such shallow, warm water. My heart was thumping! Never experienced anything like that except in the ocean or bay. 

No frayed line. Clean break.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

With rays that suck themselves down to the bottom, strum the line like a guitar, they don't like the vibrations and will sometimes let loose of the bottom. X3 on the shark and given the tide was only 2hrs in and you were in a canal I'm sure the oyster bars assisted in the cutting of the line. I was fishing in Florida two weeks ago on the east coast, rod doubled over in a sand spike and then went slack before I could take 2 steps to it...shark, clean cut of 50lb powerpro.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

World record Drum, for sure!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

My money would be on a bull shark.


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

7.62 said:


> Was (am) fishing a creek off the Intracoastal Waterway in Ocean Isle tonight. Put a mullet head on an 8/0 not really expecting much while using fishbites I a smaller rod.
> 
> Within 20 minutes the reel was screaming. I engaged the spool and the fish ripped off 100 yards before it slowed down, took another run and then my line went slack and my heart broke. I had forgotten to check my drag. It was so tight I could not pull any out by hand when I checked it afterward. I’m such an idiot.
> 
> ...





Stingray , they will pull line effortlessly even on super tight drags and they run full bore without stopping , as others said it was either that or a sizable shark because Ocean Isle has large sharks everywhere and i have them routinely darting in and out in when wading in very very shallow water .


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

flathead said:


> My money would be on a bull shark.


It would depend on the Tidal co-efficient.


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

*To Flathead*



flathead said:


> My money would be on a bull shark.


I agree with you. Bull sharks love brackish water and were the likely cause
of the shark attacks in New Jersey which were the factual basis for the novel
by Peter Benchley entitled “Jaws.”

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2005/07/shark-attack-threats-bull-sharks-location/


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Bull Bullshark


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

This is why saltwater fishing is so much fun!!!!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

It was the Russians.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

At any given time you can take an "L" with standard gear from shore. It could be one of a few species, but when it gets to the point that 15lbs of drag won't stop the fish?....it's a big fish. Forget about a small body of water....alll big fish can go into smalll body of water. The temps have been hot and the salinity is up. Reds, sharks, skates;sting rays..,.many a fish can rip line from a reel,


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> It would depend on the Tidal co-efficient.


I have been up all night studying Tidal Co-Efficient and have determined that it is possible.....


----------

